# just got an freshwater snowflake eel



## babyhuey (Feb 19, 2005)

I got an snow flake eel and was wandering if anybody ever had and experence with one of these


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

a FW snowflake eel?
1) this question belongs in the FW forum
2)ive never heard of a FW snowflake eel. arn't they saltwater eels?


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

hey man ive kept one nearly a year. i had 2 but one died about 4 months ago and im not sure y... mines home is a 55 gallon tank that only he and about 20 ghost shrimp occupy. the sg is around 1.016 which seems to do fine. i feed him uncooked shrimp and some bits of fish and squid. the aquarium is just a pile of rocks and he has his favorite rock that he has a burrow under.

ummm i do like bi weekely water changes since it is just him in the tank and the shrip keep it all picked up pretty good in the tank.

the way i found to feed him is just a long stick with a toothpick on the end... thiss gets the food to the bottom where he is and keeps him from smelling the food on your hands and biting you.

hope this helped a lil if you need anything just pm me or email me or what ever.


----------



## babyhuey (Feb 19, 2005)

thanks alotn for the info. I have had good luck with him so far. he ate a eart woem about his size yesterday


----------



## ScorpioArcher (Mar 29, 2005)

I have a snowflake eel myself. He is about 18 inches long, and is happy and healthy in a 10 gal tank with lava rock and good filtration. I feed him freeze-dried krill once a day. His color is a dark tan to brown. He is currently in water with 1.010 specific gravity (or 15 ppm salinity).


----------



## babyhuey (Feb 19, 2005)

Scuba Kid @ Wed Mar 02 said:


> a FW snowflake eel?
> 1) this question belongs in the FW forum
> 2)ive never heard of a FW snowflake eel. arn't they saltwater eels?


pretty quick to tell people they posted in the wrong forum don't you think


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

well if it is FW, like they said the it really should be in freshwater general not in brackish water as brackish water is low end saltwater, duh!


And i have scuba kids, back on this one, what the hell is a snowflake eel doing in FW, i am surprised it ain't dead yet, if it is indeed s snow flake eel. As they are full SW eels! Take a look for yourself:


http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=131


That predator guy has his SG level too damn low, that is why you lost two, !!!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

babyhuey @ Sat Apr 02 said:


> Scuba Kid @ Wed Mar 02 said:
> 
> 
> > a FW snowflake eel?
> ...



Better to tell them in the wrong spot off the bat rather then a week later :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

yeah babyhuey, i was. the forums have different sections for reasons. use them.
and snowflake eels are SW.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/beginnerscorner1/l/blqasfwatereel.htm

they should not be kept in FW long term


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

no they shouldn't...and keeping them in SG levels of that low, lowers their immunity levels and health, therefore making them nearly 90% suspectle to disease, and there ya go they begin dieing, hope this has taught all them people a lesson...


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

hey malawianpro... a fresh water snowflake is a gymnothorax tile.... try looking that up b4 you tell my sg is low.

from my understanding they are born in freshwater... that is y fish stores sell them in FW, but as they mature they move into estuaries and even oceans.  hence they need to be acclimated into brackish water... some even go full salt, otherwise they do loose their immune systems and parish.

I hope that teaches you a lesson about jumping into stuff you dont know about.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

ScorpioArcher @ Mon Mar 28 said:


> I have a snowflake eel myself. He is about 18 inches long, and is happy and healthy in a 10 gal tank with lava rock and good filtration. I feed him freeze-dried krill once a day. His color is a dark tan to brown. He is currently in water with 1.010 specific gravity (or 15 ppm salinity).


I dont really think you should be keeping an 18 inch fish in a 10 gallon tank, do you???


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

that's what we've been saying predator. you can't keep it in FW. maybe you could click on that link i posted before jumping all over us.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

from what I understand, snowflake eels are not freshwater... And when I looked up your scientific name Preditor, it was true, I couldn't believe my eyes until... 


I read on... adults need full seawater. Babies should be given more and more salt as they grow, if not they usually starve to death. I agree Pac-man, an 18 inch moray eel needs at least a 40 gallon. I agree with Skuba Kid... when it comes down to it, they live their mature life in saltwater, not fresh, also I'm assuming that babies can also be kept in saltwater a short time after they are born.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea, so


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

What site did you read that adults need full salt? I would actually like to read it. All I have ever read is they are found in river mouths and esuaties.

I have actually thought about taking my SG up to salt water so i could get a SW snowflake also for the tank and reading about their health in full SW would be helpful.

and they say atlest 30 gallons for a full grown eel.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I unfortuantley can't find that website... but all I searched on google for was the scientific name


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

the babies are found in FW after they're born....they need to be slowly introduced into SW because they are SW eels!


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

please visit http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/eelprofilesindex/l/blfweels.htm ... i think you will notice how the primary habitat is in bold... you will also notice that gymnothorax tile is hilighted in B meaning brackish.

I am in no way supporting the fact that these are FW eels... the pet shop named them that not me. i am saying that they are BW eels! and yes from what i understand they can survive in SW also.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

you guys have got to be kiddin, seriously, snowflake eels being FW species? come on, almost every single LFS u walk into they will be in SW and even at Drs. F&S they are sold in SW, see:

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=131

and here at wetwebmedia
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/snowflakemoray.htm


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

wrong EEL

he is talking about gymnothorax tile... NOT Echidna nebulosa. Get your species right b4 you argue and argue and argue. 

or just look up freshwater snowflake... it's thier common name... well you might also find a few more BW/FW eels of this name too, but thats just idiotic common names for you.

and ill say it... snowflake eels are SW... that is if you are talking about Echidna nebulosa, which we are not.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

who's we? im agreeing w/ malawian


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

OK guys settle down. 
And do your research before you jump all over each other hehe. 
there is indeed a freshwater snowflake eel and a saltwater snowflake eel, just as pred stated.
2 very distinct species which look nothing alike. In fact, i don't even know why the freshwater one is called a snowflake, as it appears nothing of the sort


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

GAME, SET, MATCH!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

god damn [email protected]@)*[email protected])(%)@(*%)@(*%@%

got 10 different fish with same common name. I apologize i was focused on the only snowflake eel i ever heard of which was SW.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeah they do. You know what the craziest thing is, what EVER the first name to be published, that's the name that is official. So if you managed to find a new fish, you describe it and what not and call it malawianpros super pink stupid fish, that's it. no recourse. when i read that i about fell over. no wonder no one knows what fish are any more. Some hammerhead calls pineapple swods candy swords and suddenly noone knows whats what. heh i don't even much fool with scientific names anymore with all the taxonomic revisions they go through ....


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

> malawianpros super pink stupid fish


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

hehe, hoping you realize i was being over the top silly for a name that you'd NEVER call a fish for the sake of conversation


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol yea


----------



## mcdob69 (Nov 6, 2005)

There is such a thing as a FW Snowflake eel... Take a look at the attached website.

http://www.petsolutions.com/Freshwater+Snowflake+Eel-I-59400-I-C-40001812-C-.aspx


----------



## mcdob69 (Nov 6, 2005)

For all the experts who said there is no F/W snowflake eel - please view the attached link from Pet solutions.com

http://www.petsolutions.com/Freshwater+Snowflake+Eel-I-59400-I-C-40001812-C-.aspx


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Hey mc...Thunderkiss had already showed everybody that. Thank you though!

BTW this thread is 7 months old.


----------



## mcdob69 (Nov 6, 2005)

Lydia, as you can see I'm new here (that's why you see back-2-back posts). I kept coming across this site while searching for my new purchase of a F/W snowflake eel.

Reviewing the prior posts, nobody actually showed a picture of a F/W snowflake as I did.

I had hopes that the "eel expert" MalawianPro would stumble across this picture.

I also noticed these posts are old, however, you read it shortly after I posted it..... Who's to say someone else won't read it ??


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I apologize for not making myself clear. What I was trying to say is Thunderkiss already pointed out that there is a FW snowflake eel. The reason I said that is because I *ass*umed that you hadn't seen that there are two pages in this post, so I figured you hadn't seen Thunderkiss's post. The only reason I said that this post is 7 months old is because I remembered when it was posted and I was just informing other people that is was an old thread, and that the person's questions had already been answered. I'm sorry if I sounded rude.

BTW Welcome to Fishforums!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't worry Lydia, I would of said the same thing. Welcome to fishforums.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

mcdob69... while it SAYS that g. tile is a freshwater eel, it however, contradicts itself by saying that they travel FROM saltwater, TO freshwater, to spawn. So YES they can "survive" freshwater, but will they "THRIVE" IMO, no. That is not their natural habitat and their sg should be fluxing around 1.023 - 1.010. It is indeed very foolish to believe everything the sales person tells you. Especially online where you can't ask the seller questions. G. Tile is definately not a long term fw eel. If they are, their immune system is compromised.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Ive heard of a freshwater snowflake moray eel thats brackish. Theres two different types the freshwater ones looks a whole lot different. But again this was already stated.

Search on it, i found a site a while back that had osme gguys tank pics and stuff on it and he had one that was pretty big in a 100 gallon bw tank with a fw lionfish (stonefish whatver youd like to call it) and some other fish.

My question is: Why do they always name something Freshwater snowflake eel, Or like fw lionfish, when in fact they aren't related, look anything alike, and are most likely brackish than fw?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Its the lfs's that twist the names usually. The scientist who discovered it usually doesn't put "freshwater" or "saltwater" on the beginning of the name. Common names usually aren't the best indicators of species, infact if you say clownfish to someone they can mix it up with several species of sw and fw fish.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah I guess that's why, it just seems stupid...Hey that things venomous? Okay then its a fw lionfish!


----------

